# Upper and Lower Scott Lakes boat launch?



## HiTechRedNeck (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm new to the Pullman area and I have driven around the lakes looking for a boat launch for at least one of these lakes but I can't seem to find them. Anyone know where it is?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

only info i found said north side of upper scott off 24th avenue,near campground Id guess,could call them


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

The big lake has no launch, but you can motor thru the channel. As slowpaya said the upper Scott access is in the north,nw corner. Pretty primitive, no dock as I remember


----------



## HiTechRedNeck (Oct 12, 2013)

sweet thanks guys


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

The OP asked about Scott lake by Pullman. I think the next posts are talking about Scott Lake more towards Bangor. There is a upper and lower Scott Lake by Pullman. There is no channel between the two. Upper Scott used to have a primitive ramp and Lower Scott used to have a road that came near the lake with a "public" swimming hole. But that was many,many years ago. Don't know exactly what is there now. 

There is a North and South Scott more towards Bangor or Grand Juction. There is a channel between the two. There is a D&R ramp on North Scott off of 24th. There is no dock at that ramp.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

good catch.
i was only 20 miles off


----------



## HiTechRedNeck (Oct 12, 2013)

BUGBOAT said:


> The OP asked about Scott lake by Pullman. I think the next posts are talking about Scott Lake more towards Bangor. There is a upper and lower Scott Lake by Pullman. There is no channel between the two. Upper Scott used to have a primitive ramp and Lower Scott used to have a road that came near the lake with a "public" swimming hole. But that was many,many years ago. Don't know exactly what is there now.
> 
> There is a North and South Scott more towards Bangor or Grand Juction. There is a channel between the two. There is a D&R ramp on North Scott off of 24th. There is no dock at that ramp.


That is 100% correct and I was able to find the boat launch based off of this info. I'm attaching a pic with the location so other people will be able to find it. Not sure I can get my 18' boat out of the lake with that launch but...there's only one way to find out.


----------

